
India Releases Draft Personal Data Protection Bill 2018 [pdf] - os7borne
http://meity.gov.in/writereaddata/files/Personal_Data_Protection_Bill%2C2018_0.pdf
======
godelmachine
I only hope its a lot more stringent than GDPR.

